# Turkey might attack Syria



## Youkai (Jul 21, 2017)

Some German news agencies report that some turkish media and oposition say that erdogan plans to attack Syria !
N-TV says that the plan to attack with 7000 Turkish Military units and another 13000 fighters of the Free Syrian Armee.
Erdogan expects the fight against the Kurds to take about 10 weeks.

If I understand it correctly they want to attack the PYD which is related to the PKK which are supported by the United States

Somehow it sounds really familiar, first he somehow becomse president than he changes some rules to make himself the all mightly ruler, many thousand people get into prison 
and than he starts attacking neigbouring countries ...
Let me tell you, this sounds pretty much like what happened in Germany 1933

And sadly noone is doing anything against it !



source : http://www.n-tv.de/politik/Tuerkei-will-offenbar-in-Syrien-einmarschieren-article19947709.html


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 21, 2017)

Not good if true. While I am never quite sure about the idea of Kurdistan, at least all the visions people have tried to explain to me, I quite like the Kurds when all is said and done and Turkey does seem to make a habit of picking on them.

I wanted to visit Turkey one day (many friends have gone and despite being hot it sounded wonderful). Guess that is out for the next couple of decades.


----------



## brickmii82 (Jul 22, 2017)

I did some research and read into this a bit more after you posted this news.

From what I've gathered, the US will most likely stand down, as they don't want to risk losing Turkey as an ally in the region. The only country that could intervene is Russia, who has strong political influence in Turkey, Syria, and among the Kurdish. This is further hampered by American ground troops in the region. While a Turkish fired instance would likely be accepted as accidental, a Russian fired instance could trigger retaliation from the US.

This whole situation doesn't sound like a powder keg, it sounds like a ship full of powder kegs crewed by a bunch of chain smokers sailing through fiery hell.


----------

